#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Fatsoenlijke lichtsoftware i.c.m. Enttec USB PRO / Mac

## KlankOntwerp

Deze vraag zet ik niet voor niets in het theateronderdeel, lees verder waarom.

Ik heb een Photon maar die heeft zijn grenzen en had laatst een onverklaarbare crash. Het is natuurlijk ieders nachtmerrie dat tijdens de show iets het begeeft. Een geluidstafel is nog wel te regelen, een reservelaptop met QLab ook, maar je lichttafel... Ja, als het theater een Compulite heeft staan kan je natuurlijk de floppy laden (moet je wel elke dag de patch opslaan) maar ik slaap iets geruster als ik de show ook via de laptop door kan pakken.

Nuwel, ik heb twee MBP's, één uit nov 2008 en één uit nov 2011. Beiden hebben de Enttec drivers erop (die overigens een ellende zijn om te installeren want je moet een keuze maken welk pakket je kiest). Nu heb je een overdaad aan DMX-softwareprogramma's maar bijna allemaal zijn ze gericht op DJ's, VJ's, discoboeren en lichtjockeys.

Ik heb op beide laptops Chamsys geïnstalleerd maar ten eerste gaat onder dat programma de Enttec niet knipperen en ten tweede is het totaal onwerkbare software. Zodra je het opent, opent het eerst terminal, dan X11 en dan een windowsomgeving waarin je een muispijl onder je muispijl krijgt. Als je er op klikt dan kom je in het programma zelf maar dat reageert totaal niet; een lag van soms wel 5 secondes waardoor het echt niet werkbaar is. Af en toe blijft het hangen.

Welk professioneel programma (tot 1500 euro) kan je als THEATERtechnicus wel veilig gebruiken, liefst icm de Enttec (ivm besteltijd, de Enttec heb ik al in huis en wil eigenlijk morgen al kunnen werken) en icm met een Mac? Laatste is niet een pré, eventueel koop ik even een Linux- of Windows-Ee-pctje erbij. Die moet dan wel MIDI kunnen ontvangen van QLab, dus dat wordt dan weer een nieuwe uitdaging (laptop 1 op 1 op USB aansluiten en MIDI pompen heb ik nog niet van gehoord).

Wie o wie heeft de verlossende tip, wordt het toch een externe laptop met Chamsys of is er inmiddels meer fatsoenlijke theatervriendelijke lichtsoftware (geen toeters en bellen, geen mooie interface maar gewoon 512 kanalen, 999 scenes, 999 chases, macro's e.d.) op de markt?

Ik weet dat er een aantal (licht)technici touren met een Eee-PC en Chamsys maar weet niet hoeveel die mensen hebben moeten investeren in de installatie van de computer (vooral qua tijd dus - optimaliseren van OS) en welk OS daar nu het beste voor geschikt is.

Hopelijk maakt de context duidelijk dat de veelgestelde 'DMX-software'-vraag toch iets anders ligt in dit geval (met de zoekfunctie kom ik alleen maar uit op lichtboeren e.d.).

----------


## qvt

Mischien chamsys toch nog eens op je mac proberen, ik gebruik het ook alleen dan rechtstreeks artnet -> wifi -> elc node -> dmx zonder merkbare latency dus het moet kunnen. (dit is op een core2duo macbook, geen pro) USB via terminal is mischien de storende factor

----------


## KlankOntwerp

Zojuist even geprobeerd zonder USB dongle en inderdaad, minder latency. Als ik echter te veel handelingen achter elkaar doe crasht het (window verdwijnt, Terminal en X11 draaien nog). Ik draai op de 2011 alles up to date (10.7.3), heb nieuwe MagicQ gedownload vanmiddag. Op de 2008 MBP draai ik 10.6.x.

----------


## Koen De Paepe

Ik merk ook dat met de entec dongle aan mijn macbook magic Q niet altijd even vlot draait. Als ik er een pc-wing aan hang zijn er wel geen problemen meer.

----------


## Zinzi

Ik ben al een aantal jaren een tevreden gebruiker van het programma d-light in combinatie met de entec usb pro. Ik gebruik het op een toneel tournee in het grote zalen theatercircuit. Een collega tourt met een dansvoorstelling en heeft intern d-light gekoppeld aan Q-lab waardoor alle ques voorgeprogrammeerd kunnen worden op de muziek. Voor een vrije download en meer info: http://www.nicole-banana.com/

----------


## KlankOntwerp

Ik heb even een Eee PC gekocht en MacigQ daar op gezet (eerst de Enttec geïnstalleerd) maar evenals met de Mac krijg ik geen DMX output. Als ik bij MagicQ (wat ik echt een verschrikkelijk onoverzichtelijk programma vind) ga naar setup, dan zie ik ook nergens de Enttec staan en ook geen duidelijk overzicht hoe hem te kiezen/installeren. De Enttec doet het op de Mac wel met ministageconsole en op Windows met Pro Utility (op mac niet met pro utility) dus de Enttec zelf werkt wel (LEDparren zijn aan te sturen bij genoemde programma's).

----------


## KlankOntwerp

D::Light heb ik overigens 1 jaar geleden voor ingeschreven maar ben nooit goedgekeurd dus heb het programma nooit kunnen downloaden helaas.

----------


## chippie

> Ik heb even een Eee PC gekocht en MacigQ daar op gezet (eerst de Enttec geïnstalleerd) maar evenals met de Mac krijg ik geen DMX output. Als ik bij MagicQ (wat ik echt een verschrikkelijk onoverzichtelijk programma vind) ga naar setup, dan zie ik ook nergens de Enttec staan en ook geen duidelijk overzicht hoe hem te kiezen/installeren. De Enttec doet het op de Mac wel met ministageconsole en op Windows met Pro Utility (op mac niet met pro utility) dus de Enttec zelf werkt wel (LEDparren zijn aan te sturen bij genoemde programma's).



Dan zou ik eens kijken op de webstek van Chamsys.be en daar staan verschillende handleidingen in het Nederlands Bij setup dmx I/O daar kiezen welke USb interface je wil en die Entec staat er bij.
Moet gewoon lukken. Hier de link http://www.chamsys.be/download/manua...aces.pdf?dl=44

----------


## Erik steeman

Je zou contact op kunnen nemen met de muziek-  / cabaretgroep "Enge Buren". Zij touren met een lichtshow die aangestuurd wordt vanuit een I-Pad.
Hun lichtman kan vast wel de setup en programmatuur doorgeven.

----------


## Koen De Paepe

Je mag trouwens ook de drivers van enttec niet installeren. (op mac toch alleszins) De drivers zitten in magic Q.

----------


## KlankOntwerp

De Enttec heb ik nu draaiende op de Eee met ChamSys maar die manual van ChamSys is voor mij echt abacadabra (ik ben bij pagina 130 van de 340 maar ben nog niks wijzer over basistheaterlicht), alles gaat maar over bewegend en intelligent, er staat nergens beknopt hoe je gewoon simpel een show kan maken met cues met in en out-tijd (ik zie alleen enkele fadetijden, geen verschil tussen in en out, klopt dat?). Ook het simpel patchen van kanalen naar DMX... Ik ben misschien gewoon te dom of het programma te ingewikkeld, of het is voor een andere doelgroep (ik heb geen wapperlampervaring). Kan het niet logischer en theatergericht?  :Frown:

----------


## Dennis vd Dool

He Wilfred, wil je er best een keer mee helpen. Zo moeilijk is het niet of een conventioneel lichtplan in chamsys te draaien hoor. Contact me anders ff, dan kunnen we kijken of ik je verder kan helpen. 
Groet,
Dennis

----------


## chippie

> De Enttec heb ik nu draaiende op de Eee met ChamSys maar die manual van ChamSys is voor mij echt abacadabra (ik ben bij pagina 130 van de 340 maar ben nog niks wijzer over basistheaterlicht), alles gaat maar over bewegend en intelligent, er staat nergens beknopt hoe je gewoon simpel een show kan maken met cues met in en out-tijd (ik zie alleen enkele fadetijden, geen verschil tussen in en out, klopt dat?). Ook het simpel patchen van kanalen naar DMX... Ik ben misschien gewoon te dom of het programma te ingewikkeld, of het is voor een andere doelgroep (ik heb geen wapperlampervaring). Kan het niet logischer en theatergericht?



Het is gemakkelijk te zeggen dat het programma op niks trekt. Helaas zijn er andere LJ's die daar anders over denken en gelukkig maar want anders zou Chamsys nooit zo ver zijn geraakt. De software is gratis en dan maar klagen??? Je moet zelf ook iets willen leren en alles direkt van de eerste keer is bij mij ook niet gelukt.

Dat je de patch van lampen niet kunt vinden lijkt mij raar. Maar even een beknopte uitleg. Druk op <patch> zwarte toets, bovenaan  krijg je witte toetsen <choose head> en <choose dimmer> bij choose head kies merk en type van lamp als dat wapperlamp of bvb mistmachine is (bij dimmer gebruik enkel <choose dimmer> er komen dan GEEN MERKEN) , bovenaan het scherm staat een witte toets <patch it>,
indrukken die toets aantal lampen in geven bvb 2, univers is 1, startkanaal 1, dus wat in te toetsen bij dat scherm 2@1-1 staat ook voorbeeld in het schermpje rechtsboven.
Zo simpel is dat. Als je op www.chamsys.be gaat kijken is er ook een forum. Kun je ook gerichte vragen stellen. Zal wel iemand zijn die u wil helpen. 

Contacteer even Dennis en misschien dat hij je verder kan helpen ivm theaterlampjes. 
Weet wel enkele theaters hier in België die Chamsys gebruiken dus zal het wel werken.

----------


## KlankOntwerp

Heren, ontzettend bedankt voor alle waardewolle reacties,

mijn reacties waren vooral gedreven uit frustratie dat mogelijk mijn lichttafel onbetrouwbaar geworden is en ik op zeer korte termijn een makkelijke backup uit wilde rollen. Hierdoor kwamen mijn reacties over als 'opa vertelt' omdat het gewoon niet mogelijk is om binnen 3 dagen in je eentje dit programma te leren kennen, daarvoor ligt het veel te ver van Compulite af en is het vooral veel te uitgebreid en gericht op bewegend voor.

Aangezien ik dus niet makkelijk een betrouwbare backup uit kan rollen met ChamSys heb ik nu de keuze gemaakt om de illusie van makkelijke theater-DMX-software los te laten maar mij wegwijs te laten maken in ChamSys zodat ik in de toekomst er wel iets zinnigs mee kan. Je leert toch makkelijker van een cursus die ingaat op je eigen situatie dan een manual die ingaat op gebruik met wapperlampen.

Ofwel Dennis: Ik kom graag een keertje langs om mij wegwijs te maken met Chamsys zodat ik er wellicht in de toekomst (volgend seizoen) volledig op over kan stappen, het is immers wel een zeer ideaal en toekomstgericht programma als je wat meer wil dan alleen conventioneel. Ik zit er al aan te denken een PC wing aan te schaffen (je kan anders ChamSys niet aansturen met MIDI, iets wat ik een vereiste vind van een lichttafel ivm samenwerking QLab).

Toch nog wel een korte vraag over ChamSys: Is er een mogelijkheid om de in- en outfadetijden van je cues onafhankelijk in te stellen? Dit is echt een vereiste. Als ik de manual lees en het programma bekijk zie ik alleen maar 'fade'.

----------


## chippie

Dacht wel dat zoiets ging met in de fade bvb 4/2 te zetten 4s in 2s out de "/" doet de rest. Probeer eens en laat iets weten?

----------


## chippie

Bij LGO in St-Niklaas kun je Chamsys opleiding volgen aan democratische prijzen. Als je de instructeur op voorhand laat weten waar je de tafel voor gaat gebruiken past hij waarschijnlijk die opleiding aan. (Neen heb er geen aandelen)

----------


## Joost van Ens

Volgens mij staat dat onder meer hier. http://www.chamsys.be/download/manua...cuts.pdf?dl=44  het kan zeker weten.

Joost

----------


## Steve89

> Je zou contact op kunnen nemen met de muziek-  / cabaretgroep "Enge Buren". Zij touren met een lichtshow die aangestuurd wordt vanuit een I-Pad.
> Hun lichtman kan vast wel de setup en programmatuur doorgeven.



Dat is een erg mooi systeem!! Zou erg interessant voor je kunnen zijn.
Het bedrijf die dat faciliteert is PA Geluid uit Beuningen. Een belletje kan nooit kwaad...

----------


## Gast1401081

leuk, en toen gooide Appie de x11 eruit, die voor de mac noodzakelijk is voor Chamsys. 
Wie heeft er een oplossing? 

g

----------


## Big Bang

http://www.macrumors.com/2012/02/17/...ource-xquartz/

Xquartz gebruiken ipv X11, misschien werkt het. Eigenlijk is het ook wel een beetje van der zotte imo dat chamsys nog steeds X11 nodig heeft...

Sowieso verwacht ik eigenlijk wel gewoon dat Chamsys een fatsoenlijke oplossing aan draagt, en wellicht zul je tot op dat punt even moeten wachten met een upgrade van Lion naar Mountain Lion.

----------


## Gast1401081

heb het opgelost met een DMX-test-generator pakketje van Entec zelf, de rest maak ik later wel een keer.

----------


## Leks

Ik gebruik zelf al enige tijd MagciQ voor professionele toepassingen in dans en theater.
Dit draait op een dualboot op een laptop, geheel gestripte xp versie, alles weg.. MagicQ only.

Nog nooit ( nog toch zeker 3 jaar minimaal maandelijks in gebruik) storingen gehad.

Mogelijk is zoiets met een macbook ook mogelijk. Gewoon dualboot met 2 partities draaien. Een als OSX voor alles (behalve dmx) en eentje met win xp/7 voor alleen magicq.
Het is wat veel een geheel os voor alleen een software pakket, maar het is erg stabiel, en geen gezeur met wazige driver conflicten enzo ( dit wil je NIET met je lichttafel)

Linux en MagiQ werkt btw ook maar is net als onder OSX niet erg bruikbaar ( laggy, muis zit er naast etc)


Qua keuze voor MagicQ: Na het proberen van veel dmx sturings paketten ben ik persoonlijk tot de conclusie gekomen dat MagicQ met een Enttec pro zeker voor minder dan 1 cent op de eerste rij zitten is. ( degelijk, stabiel, geen disco knipper panel; maar een echte lichttafel  :Stick Out Tongue:  , multiple cuelist, triggers, etc etc etc)
En naar mijn weten ook de enige die dit betaalbaar aanbied; de volgende stap is een ma wing?

Qua interface van magicq.. tjah... je moet er mee leren leven, een tweede scherm is fijn ( gewoon op de rider zetten).. en onoverzichtelijk en ingewikkeld is relatief  :Smile: 
Het heeft wel een redelijk steile leercurve vanaf compulight of avo oid; een beetje computergeekish gevoelens maakt het makkelijker heb ik gemerkt.


ps ik heb geen enkel verbond met MagicQ of aandelen oid; as objective as I can be.

----------

